

Facebook Will Soon Detect What You’re Watching and Listening To - givan
http://www.wired.com/2014/05/facebook-will-soon-detect-what-youre-watching-and-listening-to/

======
nkuttler
More official info at [http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/05/a-new-optional-way-
to-sh...](http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2014/05/a-new-optional-way-to-share-and-
discover-music-tv-and-movies/)

